# The Atonement's Necessity



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 7, 2005)

Was the Atonement hypothetically necessary or absolutely necessary? In other words, could God have pardoned the elect from their sins by another means, but chose not to in order to display His glory in this manner (the death/res. of Christ) - OR - was it absolutely necessary (there is no forgiveness of sins w/o the shedding of blood), and could have occurred no other way?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 7, 2005)

Absolute consequential necessity.


----------



## Dan.... (Sep 8, 2005)

Absolute necessity. 

For a good read on this, see John Murray's _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ Chapter 1, "The Necessity of the Atonement".

[Edited on 9-8-2005 by Dan....]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> Absolute necessity.
> 
> For a good read on this, see John Murray's _Redemption Accomplished and Applied_ Chapter 1, "The Necessity of the Atonement".
> ...



I just read that today, hence this post


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Sep 8, 2005)

If the justice and righteousness of God means anything then the atonement is absolutely necessary.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 8, 2005)

But that absolute necessity must be consequent to God's will to save. God was never obligated to save, but once He obligated Himself, the necessity of the atonement became absolute.


----------

